# PRE-Stingray!



## momona (Aug 27, 2013)

1956... Repainted yellow for the wife (but still doesn't like it).  When I found it, it was painted pink... Original color was red, with white accents--- but couldn't be saved.  Rides nice, cool original stingray bars.

The other two are 20"ers I found the same day, ones for parts, the other I'll sell.  Having a lot of fun with these.

Yes I know they're not stingrays.


----------



## momona (Aug 27, 2013)

1956 schwinn spitfires.


----------

